

IPhone 3.0 Software Update Available Now - cwilson

Downloading as we speak. The notification popped up at 12:12pm Central Time.
======
cwilson
Upgraded:
[http://img.skitch.com/20090617-fej7bk9pt71s4mmy7qw9akxg3e.jp...](http://img.skitch.com/20090617-fej7bk9pt71s4mmy7qw9akxg3e.jpg)

Took about 20 minutes total. Not bad at all.

